# Rear suspension sags, especially with ppl in it



## abrown250 (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got an 02 altima 2.5s and ive noticed that the rear suspension is too soft. it sags noticably by itself, and even more when i have people in the back. if i go over a decent hump with people in it the car dips all the way until the axle hits the bottom of the car (or whatever it's hitting). also, im in need of new shock absorbers, but i'm thinking that doesnt have anything to do with the sagging.
what exactly is the problem and what do i need to do in order to prevent the sagging and the bottoming out?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Actually, it could have a LOT to do with your shock absorbers, especially if they're blown. When your shock absorbers go, your basically just riding on the spring.


----------



## abrown250 (Apr 25, 2007)

^ right, but the spring is what is actually holding the weight, regardless of the condition of the shock absorbers. The shock absorbers keep the car from bouncing too much. my issue is how the rear end sags, especially when carrying a load.


----------



## abrown250 (Apr 25, 2007)

but thats not to say the absorbers dont contribute to preventing the car from bottoming out, but do they help the rear end maintain the appropriate right height?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I'm going by what happened to a friend of mine. Her rear end was sagging (no pun intended), and she found out that both the shock absorbers had zero pressure because of cracks. Still not sure how it happened, but the point is that this is ONE of the possible causes, especially since you mentioned that you bottom out when going over bumps.


----------

